# Has anyone bought Tory Burch eddie flats yet?



## pellarin22

Has anyone bought the tory burch eddie flats yet? I tried them on in purple and liked them but I was worried about the plastic sole. It seemed really slippery walking on carpet.


----------



## uab*mom

pellarin22 said:


> Has anyone bought the tory burch eddie flats yet? I tried them on in purple and liked them but I was worried about the plastic sole. It seemed really slippery walking on carpet.



HAHA
I thought the thread title said "edible flats"!!!!!!


----------



## Lady1mport

I bought them in black. They are slippery but I put this sticker at the bottom of the shoe so it has some sort of grip.


----------



## Swanky

I tried them on in Vegas this weekend and thought they were SOO much comfier than Revas! Loved the squishy padded insole
I walked all over the store in them and didn't feel the slipper-i-ness.
I'm totally buying them in black.


----------



## pellarin22

Thanks Swanky!!
They've been on my mind all week and I've been deciding whether or not to get them. I tried on a purple pair and the slippery thing was bugging me but I only walked on carpet. I was just confused because on their website the sole is listed as a rubber sole?


----------



## katran26

cool - if they're comfier than the Revas I might have to consider them!


----------



## Lady1mport

The padded insole is like memory foam. Feels like I'm walking on clouds.


----------



## Swanky

^yes!!!!!!!!!

Weird, I didn't notice any slipping, the boutique was carpeted.


----------



## pellarin22

When I checked out the sole it wasn't rubber, it was smooth and definitely not rubber. Only the heel was rubber so it was very weird indeed!


----------



## portakal

can anyone comment on the fit?  Do they fit true to size or should I go half a size up?


----------



## Lady1mport

portakal said:


> can anyone comment on the fit?  Do they fit true to size or should I go half a size up?


 I found them to run a half size too big. I am usually a 7 and got 6.5. The SA at the Tory Burch boutique went 1 whole size down.


----------



## pellarin22

I found they were true to size. I am a size 7 and I didn't find any difference. They're also perfect for wide feet too.


----------



## Swanky

I found them to run TTS.  I'm a 7.5-8 and an 8 fit.


----------



## pellarin22

Thanks everyone for your advice ! I bought my purple Torys yesterday and I am very happy with them!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Pics?


----------



## luckygirl83

I just bought them in the bronze. They are really comfy. They aren't as well made or strong as my Lanvin flats but they are just as comfy. For the price, they are an excellent value.


----------



## Gingerstar

I just got them in tan.  They are tts.


----------



## tresjoliex

Does anyone know what the sizing is compared to the Revas?

Modeling pics?


----------



## pellarin22

I found mine was tts too. They seem more comfortable than the Revas because they don't have the medallion. But you'll need to have them resolded immediately. The sole isn't rubber and it wore down quite a lot after I only wore them twice.


----------



## Swanky

I have to size up in Revas, but not in Eddies.


----------



## beth001

I bought them today in purple, too!  I love the look of the Revas, but damn they hurt my feet!  Either the medallion presses against the base of my toe, or the stitching digs into my foot somewhere else... The Eddie Flats were much softer, much more comfy.  Not much support.  Hope I can make them work.  As for sizing?  I usually wear a 9 (9.5 in some) and the SA at my local boutique brought over the 9's and the 8.5's and the 8.5's fit the best!  I also tried on the bronze, and the leather on the purple was much softer.  Who knows why?


----------



## luckygirl83

I wore them twice so far (I walk quite a bit around the city) and the soles look like they need to be resoled soon. My Lanvins, on the other hand, with leather soles as well, are still going strong after a year and a half. Not sure if these flats should last only two wears!!!


----------



## canada's

^^^
the same thing is happening with me.

my husband bought me the mustard pair as part of my b-day gift in early march and i have probably worn them 5-6 times around the city and the soles are already wearing down. i really love the mustard color because it's neutral without being black or nude.


----------



## Nieners

I want them in tan! Does anyone know where I can order these with international shipping? I'm in need of tan flats. And does anyone have modeling pics?


----------



## morejunkny

luckygirl83 said:


> I wore them twice so far (I walk quite a bit around the city) and the soles look like they need to be resoled soon. My Lanvins, on the other hand, with leather soles as well, are still going strong after a year and a half. Not sure if these flats should last only two wears!!!


 
I tried the Eddies on today - I find them true to size (with other TB shoes I have to size up). They were super comfy! I only have Lanvin slingbacks, which have a substantial leather sole and wood heel, but I am considering the flats. The price difference is tremendous! In your opinion, are they that much better than the Eddies?

I walk all over the city too, and the soft calfskin upper really makes a big difference. At the end of the day, I cheaped out and bought a pair of Bloch flats for $68 at a sample sale. I'm hoping that will keep me content for a while.


----------



## dresschic

Hi there,
I have been looking at the tory burch eddie flat.  I wanted the royal tan but can't seem to find my size.  I am kind of digging the golden color too but haven't seen it in person.  Has anyone seen it or would anyone recommend the golden color?
http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/...jsp?icProduct=12108666&icSort=&icCategory=119#

Thanks!


----------



## pellarin22

I've seen the golden colour, it's more like a dull mustard colour. I bought them in the purple. 
They are nice looking but you'll need to get them resoled. The sole is not rubber and so it starts wearing down the minute you wear them. They are not comfortable at all, you can feel every step you take.


----------



## dresschic

Ugh, okay thank you for the help! I appreciate it, especially before I purchased them!!!


----------



## pellarin22

Try them on and see what you think. I love wearing flats so I really like flats that are cute and comfortable too. I don't think I would have bought these if I had known about the sole and how uncomfortable they are if you are walking alot.


----------



## canada's

pellarin22 said:


> I've seen the golden colour, it's more like a dull mustard colour. I bought them in the purple.
> They are nice looking but you'll need to get them resoled. The sole is not rubber and so it starts wearing down the minute you wear them. They are not comfortable at all, you can feel every step you take.



yup. they're practically like walking barefoot in that you can feel the gravel beneath your feet. it's terrible!

i have the golden color and i agree they are more of a true mustard tone. i love the color for summer because it's a neutral without being black, beige or gray. that said, i wouldn't buy another pair, nor would i recommend them to anyone else.


----------



## vagabag

really?  i just ordered a pair.  oh, no.


----------



## brokeshopper

I was planning to buy these in bronze too! They looked so cute in the store.

@Pellarin how much did it cost to resole? Are they comfortable after that?


----------



## LH405

vagabag said:


> really?  i just ordered a pair.  oh, no.


I also  recommend getting them resoled. I just got the TB studded flats with the leather sole and they are comfy on the carpet but already the sole is showing a bit of wear just from me wearing them around the house yesterday to break in. I am getting mine resoled this weekend.  I do love that soft, soft leather! I am thinking mine will be more of an indoor or car-to-restaurant shoe since the bottoms are so thin, even with the resoling (sp?) I want to be careful with them.


----------



## pellarin22

Hey Brokeshopper

It cost me $30 to resole them but the cobbler did a great job. It has a vibram sole which is supposed to be really good. But I agree with canada's you can feel gravel beneath your feet when you walk.


----------



## luciabugia

The purple is gorgeous in real life!  The royal tan is not too bad as well, depending on your skin tone..I almost bought them but settled for Vera Wang instead due to how my feet looked in them..but  the Eddie  is nice if you dont have bunion like me, I suppose..


----------



## vagabag

Returning mine.  i don't like how they look on my feet.  i think it's because there is barely any sole to them.


----------



## dresschic

luciabugia said:


> The purple is gorgeous in real life! The royal tan is not too bad as well, depending on your skin tone..I almost bought them but settled for Vera Wang instead due to how my feet looked in them..but the Eddie is nice if you dont have bunion like me, I suppose..


 

After starting this post, I did see better reviews for the vera wang lillian flat then the Tory Burch flat.  Still haven't decided what to do yet!!!


----------



## nancyxwu

Between the two, I would go with the Lillian Flat.  More comfortable for me, and I have slightly wider feet than normal.  Plus the sole is more cushioned.


----------



## pellarin22

You may want to try Bloch flats. I just bought a pair and they are quite comfortable, I walked around NYC this weekend and they held up quite well. But once again they will need to be resoled soon.


----------



## morejunkny

pellarin22 said:


> You may want to try Bloch flats. I just bought a pair and they are quite comfortable, I walked around NYC this weekend and they held up quite well. But once again they will need to be resoled soon.


 
I agree, I find the Block much more comfortable than the TB flats.


----------



## dresschic

morejunkny said:


> I agree, I find the Block much more comfortable than the TB flats.


 
I haven never tried on the Blochs.  I will have to check them out! Thanks for the advice!!! If only I could afford Lanvin


----------



## pellarin22

Lanvin looks good but the price tag doesn't seem worth it. I have been wearing my new Bloch flats all week and they are really comfortable. I just walked around the mall for two hours and they were fine.


----------



## canada's

vagabag said:


> Returning mine.  i don't like how they look on my feet.  i think it's because there is barely any sole to them.



without a rubber sole added they are TOO flat. i totally know what you mean.


----------



## brokeshopper

So I picked up a pair yesterday, and I have to say, I am totally loving them.
I wore them out for dinner last night and wearing them today. They're a little uncomfortable on the back of the heel but I have that problem with almost every pair of shoes I own (even some sneakers).

The sole is definitely thin. But for me it is acceptable. I've done worse with Aldo flats.

Extremely cute with *everything*


----------



## DamierAddict

tried them on in bloomingdales today and they were sold out in the color i wanted (bronze) nordstrom found one pair in my size in the hawaii store. I then saw them for $100 on neiman and nordstrom was able to price match it for me ! they are so incredibly comfy! feels like memory foam!


----------



## candiebear

The beaded ones are on sale at Shopbop. I think I'll have to get them re-soled the second the postman brings them


----------



## CMM

Wow- I had a totally different experience with the patent eddie's in royal tan. The 7.5 (my reva size) was small so I had to get an 8. The SA at TB said she had to size a whole size up and not to worry about it. I find them to be extremely comfortable, have worn them about 10-15 times and the soles are holding up perfectly.


----------



## AcrylicNails

Tory flats are simply great... You can dress them up or down with a nice pair of jeans. With that being said please wear the proper shoes for the occasion. I have made this mistake and regretted it. My Torys are just so comfy...


----------



## Dr. Fusion

I have never posted anything on a forum.  As a guy, I have never bought a purse nor do I want one.  I was brought to this thread by looking up the Tory Burch Eddie flats on the internet.  I find responding to a Purse Forum thread very funny and cool.   So I thought it would be fun to reply.  I like to do different things, so here goes...

I love soft, comfortable shoes and especially sandals.  I own several pairs of Tory Burch sandals and love them.  A woman's size 11 fits me perfectly... how lucky a guy I' am.  I find many wonderful and comfortable sandals made for women.  So I wear them!  I have never worn ballet flats, but they look comfortable.

I saw the Eddie flat.  Quite comfy looking.  Some information:  The outersole is made of real leather, not plastic.  Real leather can be sometimes slippery, as opposed to synthetics.  The little heel of the Eddie is made of some synthetic material.  Except for the sole and heel, the leather is a very soft lamb skin.  The padding is real memory foam.  I have checked this all out. 

The lamb skin and memory foam give this shoe it's wonderful feel. The very thin real leather sole adds to this effect, but will obviously wear out faster.  I do not know what kind of leather the sole is made of, but it is made of what is called an oak.  That is the type of leather that is usually used for soles, but this one is very thin which adds to the feeling of softness of this shoe.  It makes them like soft soled moccasins.  Softness and comfort in exchange for longevity.  Placing a thicker sole will decrease the softness of the shoe.  A soft shoe does let you feel the gravel and other things you walk on, for it is basically a protected form of going bear footed.  But that is the trade off... softness and comfort with increased perception of objects vs less sensitivity but increased stiffness.  Again, a preference.

With many years of experience in wearing very soft soled moccasins, I can share some my experience with you.  Tenderness to gravel and stones will subside as you adjust to wearing such shoes.  This actually occurs neurologically, as the brain selectively adjusts the responsiveness of the relevant pain tracts within the spinal cord.  This is one of the functions of the body's endorphins.  As you adjust to soft soled shoes, the pain sensitivity to gravel and stones goes away.  But the sensation of softness and the pleasantness of the soft shoes remains. These sensations travel up different pathways within the spinal cord to where they are perceived in the brain. 

I went through this with my first pair of moccasins.  Once you neurologically compensate, such tactile sensitivity actually becomes quite pleasant.  It's as if your feet interact more with what your walking on.  You become more aware and responsive to the surface.  It probably would help you to become less likely to slip.  Your feet were designed to grip the surface you walk upon.  This ability is lost with hard soled shoes.  It is also one of the reasons that shoes become more comfortable as they wear out.  Such shoes often become beloved, but if resoled seem to feel quite different after such repair.  

Neurological compensation takes time.  If you find your feet too sensitive, wear the shoes for short periods in the beginning.  As you acclimate, you will find yourself wearing them longer.  You will get to the point of having the tactile sensations, but without pain. I guess it's obvious I'm a doctor.  I hope I have not been overly boring with this information.

I have loved and worn many pairs of soft soled moccasins before.  A tip: place a thin layer of shoe goo on the sole as a wear surface.  Re apply to areas as it wears out.  This will extend the life of the sole as long as you keep applying the goo.  Without adding goo, I could get a soft soled pair of moccasins to have a hole in a month, for Hawaii's cement is based on coral sand which is quite abrasive.  With shoe goo, I could get soft soled moccasins to go on as long as I used it... for years.  

I have never owned a ballet flat before. We have a new Tory Burch Store that just opened here in Honolulu last October.  I tried a pair of Eddie's in size 11.  One of the most comfortable shoes I ever put on, as far as walking around in the store was concerned.  I don't know if I would wear them outside, but I know I would love wearing them at home.  They are like one of the most comfortable pairs of moccasins I ever owned, and I love moccasins.  

This evening I was in the store again.  They had a golden Eddie in a size 10.5.  They had a silvery black in as size 11.  I like the golden color the best, and it is on sale for $50.00 less.  The silvery black is ok.  The 11 felt as if it was already broken in.  The 10.5 was comfortable, fit fairly well, but was tighter than the 11.  My toes were right up to the front, but did not feel uncomfortable or like they were unduly pressing into the shoe.  They were just abutting the front of the shoe, just right there.  Is that how this shoe should fit when new?  The people in the store were of differing opinions.  Any advice?  The smaller golden?  The larger silver black?  Get a brain transplant?  Go back to square one?


----------



## mznes

Thats how my Eddies fit as well!  Im a true 5.5, but it fit a little snug.  I tried a 6 and it still feels snug but gives a bit more room.  I dont know whether to stick w/the 5.5 or the 6.  If itll stretch out or not.  What did you end up doing?


----------



## dls80ucla

annoyed that the sole was already lifting after a dozen wears.


----------



## ellacoach

I just bought these in the purple patent. I can't wait to get them and hope that I don't have to break them in like my Reva's.


----------



## Jaime

dresschic said:


> I haven never tried on the Blochs.  I will have to check them out! Thanks for the advice!!! If only I could afford Lanvin



I have 2 pairs of Lanvin and 6 pairs of Blochs, Blochs are by far the most comfortable ballet flats I have EVER tried. Was great that I got them all on sale for $50-70 though but they are even worth the full price tag they are so good.
I'm about to buy a pair of Eddies and awaiting my first pair of revas but after some of the recent posts about the sole I think I'll see how the revas fit before trying Eddies. Perhaps I should just stick with the Blochs because I know theyre comfortable.


----------



## MsBaggypants

I am the new owner of 2 pairs of Eddies - nude and pink (fuchsia). I agree with all of the above comments about the comfort aspects as well as the lack of sole comfort/support.  My solution to the problem of a lack of support was to size up 1/2 (I'm normally between a 9 and 9.5 anyway) and place some thin insoles in them.  This is what I do to all of my flats if I can (esp Tods, which comes with inadequate insoles IMO)  This helped smooth out the bumpiness by at least 75% when walking on both smooth and slightly bumpier pavement.  My feet feel so much better.  I would not go out on gravel with these still; I had developed a very, very annoying chronic sesamoiditis after walking on gravel with my Vibram fivefinger shoes and will NEVER do that again with any thin soled shoes.

On another note, none of the patent naplak flats were as comfortable (pliable, soft) as the matte lambskin varieties, and even among the lambskin varieties, the cut of the vamp can vary. It's amazing how a few millimeters can make a huge difference in comfort for someone with a (small) bunion; that is why I had to return a pair of black Eddies that I was hoping would work out.  

Hope this helps whomever is considering Eddies!


----------



## NYM1219

CMM said:


> Wow- I had a totally different experience with the patent eddie's in royal tan. The 7.5 (my reva size) was small so I had to get an 8. The SA at TB said she had to size a whole size up and not to worry about it. I find them to be extremely comfortable, have worn them about 10-15 times and the soles are holding up perfectly.


 


Same here..I usually wear a 7 and I had to size up to a 7.5--  I wear a 7 in Revas.  i felt like the 7 was a little tight around the rim.  7.5 is very comfy I wear them  work 6 hours on my feet teaching.  As others said I do feel like the sole is wearing.


----------



## MsBaggypants

I haven't had a chance to get more than 5 days of wear out of each pair yet, but now, after reading everyone's experiences, I am considering having the soles reinforced with additional material!


----------



## cococola

Dr. Fusion said:


> Any advice?  The smaller golden?  The larger silver black?  Get a brain transplant?  Go back to square one?



Go for it! We ladies stole all our shoe styles from the boys, anyways. And I'd go for the black ones in a larger size only cuz black goes with everything, and it's a lot more discreet than gold if you don't wanna attract too much attention


----------



## alyssa08

I loved the eddie at first but less than two months later they started to fall apart. the "patent" cracked and peeled away and the sole was starting to lift. definitely not worth the money.


----------



## nymph2106

Ladies, I'm a bit puzzled. I bought my first pair of Eddies a couple of weeks ago from Nordstrom while travelling in Seattle and they have a rubber sole. Doesn't look like leather to me. Did they change the material? I love mine so much I'm thinking of buying it in other colours!


----------



## nymph2106

To add to my previous post, this is what my Eddie flat's sole looks like. Doesn't look the same as what another TPFer has posted in another thread...


----------



## ellacoach

nymph2106 said:


> To add to my previous post, this is what my Eddie flat's sole looks like. Doesn't look the same as what another TPFer has posted in another thread...


 Can you repost? The pic isn't showing. Thank you!

Never mind, I see it!


----------



## chicjean

I've been dying for a pair of eddies, because every time I try them on, they're so comfy! After reading this thread though, I'm a little nervous because I don't want them to fall apart on me. I've tried Gap city flats and Vera Wang Lillians on and find both to be uncomfortable for me. If you've had problems with you eddies, can you please post photos/ elaborate on your issues? If you have eddies without issues, I'd love to hear about that, too. Im nervous theyre going to fall apart on me after one wear, but theyre so comfortable!


----------



## nymph2106

I love mine so far, and I just ordered another pair in another colour. Yes I have to admit I haven't had my pair for THAT long, so I can't comment on how long they will last, but they certainly aren't falling apart after a few wears. I'm not sure if the folks at Tory Burch changed the material of the sole of the Eddies, but mine has a rubber sole (I posted the picture a few posts back), and it's been great. I've been wearing mine every single day the past week, both to work and on weekends and I've walked around loads in them. I wore them on a rainy day that day and the sole didn't give me problems, no slipping whatsoever. The rubber sole still looks as good as new and the flats are so comfortable. No blisters, no uncomfortable rubbing or chafing. I usually can't wear the same shoes (flats or heels) for many days running because the shoes will somehow start chafing in some spots after a few days but the Eddies are so comfortable I don't even have to switch around!


----------



## tvstar

I tried them on in silver a couple of days ago and LOVED them..hoping to find a deal on a pair soon!


----------



## chicjean

nymph2106 said:


> I love mine so far, and I just ordered another pair in another colour. Yes I have to admit I haven't had my pair for THAT long, so I can't comment on how long they will last, but they certainly aren't falling apart after a few wears. I'm not sure if the folks at Tory Burch changed the material of the sole of the Eddies, but mine has a rubber sole (I posted the picture a few posts back), and it's been great. I've been wearing mine every single day the past week, both to work and on weekends and I've walked around loads in them. I wore them on a rainy day that day and the sole didn't give me problems, no slipping whatsoever. The rubber sole still looks as good as new and the flats are so comfortable. No blisters, no uncomfortable rubbing or chafing. I usually can't wear the same shoes (flats or heels) for many days running because the shoes will somehow start chafing in some spots after a few days but the Eddies are so comfortable I don't even have to switch around!



yay, thank you! i'm waiting for a discount, and then they will be mine


----------



## nymph2106

Good luck! I just received my second pair in another colour, can't wait to wear them tomorrow


----------



## indi3r4

metallic eddie will be part of Nordstrom half yearly sale..


----------



## tvstar

indi3r4 said:


> metallic eddie will be part of Nordstrom half yearly sale..


 
thanks..when does it start?


----------



## chicjean

indi3r4 said:


> metallic eddie will be part of Nordstrom half yearly sale..



Ooo, good to know! Thanks!!!


----------



## indi3r4

official start date is May 25th but my SA is taking pre-sale if you want to guarantee the shoe.


----------



## tvstar

indi3r4 said:


> official start date is May 25th but my SA is taking pre-sale if you want to guarantee the shoe.


 
thank you!!


----------



## chicjean

indi3r4 said:


> official start date is May 25th but my SA is taking pre-sale if you want to guarantee the shoe.



yay! thanks


----------



## meghan.trammell

What colors should be included in that sale?  My SA says there is no plan for any of the Eddies to go on sale, and I'd like to hunt them down...if she's incorrect.  Does Nord release the prices before?  If so, what is the price expected to be.  Thanks!


----------



## Ladyincobalt

http://www.toryburch.com/PATENT-EDD...html?dwvar_12118212_color=454&start=8&q=Eddie

On sale + free shipping!!

I looove these flats!! The cushion insoles make em super cumfy  the patent ones also look like lanvin.. Bravo tory burch!


----------



## LABAG

I got two pairs of eddies because they were 80.00 each! I know they were a mistake, cause the next New York minute they were back to 178.00.
I got my TTS OF 9.5 ,they are snug, but fit fine. I think going up will stretch out too much .There is no rubbing on my heel, now.
I am trying them on my carpet, and will keep them.They are black patent and have rubber sole. 
I love the memory cushion inside -they feel like butta


----------



## shonntew

I love mine. I have 2 pairs, getting ready to order the pink patent ones now!
Much more comfy than Reva's. At least for me


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Just wanted to add my two cents to this thread. 

I have the same issue as other posters have discussed here. I purchased the patent red and blue Eddie flats and noticed that the patent leather was peeling off in the outer sides (near the sole) after _very_ few wears. Lucky it's not totally noticeable bc it's so close to the ground. Regardless, I purchased two additional pairs (in the regular leather) bc I figured the peeling issue would be contained to patent leather. Well...the regular leather has just "rubbed off" on that aea instead. And again, this occurred after less than 10 wears with minimumal walking. The thing that has completely ruined them for me, though, is the sole completely separating from the front of the shoe in the regular leather, hasn't happened on the patents, who knows why. Now they have this "duck bill" look on the front and I can't even wear them out of the house anymore...such a waste of money and very disappointing given TB's usually quality products. I have multiple Reva flats which I've practically lived in for years that don't have wear like this.


----------



## shop_459

I have eddies in patent fuchia ( beautiful hot pink colour),waiting for my preordered black pointed eddies and patent fig plum eddies.
They are the most comfortable flats I own.no breaking in required.I agree with the patent coming off from the bottom close to the soles but they are so comfy that I couldn't stop myself from ordering more pairs.I have 1 pair of reva flats and they are definitely better made since there is no sign of wear even after numerous wears in the past 3 years.
I'm contemplating on whether or not to get the patent dark pink limited edition ones.would they be similar to my fuchia ones?


----------



## sammytheMUA

i have two pairs and i love em!


----------



## sheanabelle

just ordered a pair of the limited edition ones. so excited to try them but praying they will actually fit. The largest size left was an 8.5 and I'm a 9 in revas....


----------



## candiebear

Love my eddies. Torys are the only flats I have that don't chew up my feet and I love that the bottom feel like gym mat floors. I scored two more pairs during their F&F sale - cheetah and matte black. The black is lamb skin so they're amazingly soft. My eddie collection is now to three pairs and I'm already eyeing the new ones with rhinestoned bows. It's a disease!


----------



## sheanabelle

just got my first...the hot pink patent ones. GORGEOUS!


----------



## belovaldi

I'm wearing a 6 in Caroline, what size am I in Eddie? I love the blue ones!


----------



## candiebear

Eddie are TTS for me


----------



## shop_459

Just received mine in fig plum and black pointy toe.love them!


----------



## shaniita

Just placed an order on Shopbop (Black eddie flats) using the 20% friends & family discount code - inthefamily20, valid until today!

Can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## Iluvbags

shaniita said:


> Just placed an order on Shopbop (Black eddie flats) using the 20% friends & family discount code - inthefamily20, valid until today!
> 
> Can't wait to try 'em!


 
I saw that sale yesterday!  I've never shopped there before but was hoping they had the Silver metallic/silver ones.  They didnt.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I love the look of the Revas.  Unfortunately, I've had to return or sell on eBay every pair that I've ever purchased.  I recently had surgery on my foot to remove a bunion.  Right now, I can only wear sneakers.  But, I suspect that once I am released to regular shoes that I will want to wear flats for awhile.  I knew that Revas wouldn't work, as the shoe would stop right on the line of the incision.  So, I went to SAKS and the SA literally brought out every pair of flats in the store from Chanel, to Vera Wang, to Tory Burch.  The Eddies with the crystal bow are the ones I ended up taking home with me.  They fit like a glove!!!!  They were TTS for me, the leather was soft, it didn't hurt my incision, and they didn't rub the back of my heel.  The crystal bow even added a little bling without being too over-the-top.  I bought the black ones so I plan to wear them with black opaque tights with my dresses and skirts this winter/fall (I wear mostly black/grey).  I got them on the Friends and Family so they were 20% off.  In the near future, I will probably go back and get the tan.  I'm excited because I've loved Tory Burch for awhile, but the Revas just did not work for me regardless of how much I sized up or stretched the shoe.


----------



## shaniita

I'm normally a Size 6 and sized up to 6.5 in the Eddie. Glad I did though I'm sure 6 would have worked fine too. I got them in classic black leather. It's super soft and comfortable with a classic cut. The heel does feel a bit thin and  mine started hurting a whole day after walking around in them. if you have sensitive heels, they might start hurting even more that. I got a pair of scholl's heel protector which is this piece of cushy foam you insert into the shoe heel for more cushion. That seems to have solved the problem. 

If the shoe holds up, I'll be buying one in tan!


----------



## slcathena

I just got the leopard ones (second pair of Eddies).  They are by far my favorite shoe.  I have some revas too, but the Eddies are more comfortable for me and the leopard one is so awesome.


----------



## ayen

I just bought a metallic eddie ballet flats and they're super comfy! im loving it more than my revas! Mine was true to size. I dont have problems with slipping either, they are snug to the feet. happy for your new shoesies!!!


----------



## Torybri

shop_459 said:


> I have eddies in patent fuchia ( beautiful hot pink colour),waiting for my preordered black pointed eddies and patent fig plum eddies.
> They are the most comfortable flats I own.no breaking in required.I agree with the patent coming off from the bottom close to the soles but they are so comfy that I couldn't stop myself from ordering more pairs.I have 1 pair of reva flats and they are definitely better made since there is no sign of wear even after numerous wears in the past 3 years.
> I'm contemplating on whether or not to get the patent dark pink limited edition ones.would they be similar to my fuchia ones?


Thanks for the review, I really like the Eddies but I guess I'm going to have to REALLY REALLY like them before I buy them now.  Thanks


----------



## ayen

hi i have the limited edition of dark pink eddie ballet flat, its really close to the fuschia so i suggest you just buy another eddie in a different color since you already have the fuschia shoes


----------



## Torybri

I've been think about getting a pair of Eddie flats for a long time.  I tried them on several months ago and they've been on my mine ever since.  Comfy right out of the box so no breaking in and the memory foam insole makes me   As well they are just plain and simple adorable flats.  I  broke down and bought myself a pair of black patent ones yesterday


----------



## Edna

Torybri said:


> I've been think about getting a pair of Eddie flats for a long time.  I tried them on several months ago and they've been on my mine ever since.  Comfy right out of the box so no breaking in and the memory foam insole makes me   As well they are just plain and simple adorable flats.  I  broke down and bought myself a pair of black patent ones yesterday



Those are cute!! I'm thinking about getting a pair of patent Eddie's. How is the sizing on those? I'm a 7.5 in leather Revas and an 8 in patent Revas. Also, have you noticed any of the cracking/peeling issues so far that other posters have mentioned?


----------



## Torybri

Thanks.  The Eddie are nice if you want to wear Tory Burch but without the "bling" in your face medallion of the Revas.  I'm a 10.5 in the classic black and the tumbled leather Revas and an 11 in the patent Revas.  The Eddie I'm a 10.5.  Strangely enough I tried the Eddie in an 11 and they hurt my feet.  The 10.5 are perfect.  I haven't noticed any cracking or peeling.  I'm always looking because I have read that can happen.  What color of patent Eddie do you have you eye on?


----------



## Edna

Thanks for the info! I was thinking about either red or navy. I do like the more subtle logo on the back of the heel, too.


----------



## dayna0808

Edna said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! I was thinking about either red or navy. I do like the more subtle logo on the back of the heel, too.



I like the Eddie flats because they are comfortable and the revas, although I have a couple, are not comfortable to me. I ordered the navy and exchanged them for black. Just so you know they are a very dark blue, almost black. That's why I figured might as well get black. The eddies I have did scratch a little on the bottom but it's not noticeable because it's on the bottom of the shoe. I'm clumsy and have kids otherwise they would probably be fine.


----------



## Edna

dayna0808 said:


> I like the Eddie flats because they are comfortable and the revas, although I have a couple, are not comfortable to me. I ordered the navy and exchanged them for black. Just so you know they are a very dark blue, almost black. That's why I figured might as well get black. The eddies I have did scratch a little on the bottom but it's not noticeable because it's on the bottom of the shoe. I'm clumsy and have kids otherwise they would probably be fine.



Thanks for the tip about navy vs black!  I might end up going with patent black afterall. I wish I had decided on this a few days ago during Saks and Tory Burch F&F!


----------



## dayna0808

Edna said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip about navy vs black!  I might end up going with patent black afterall. I wish I had decided on this a few days ago during Saks and Tory Burch F&F!



Aww! I know that's when I got a couple pairs. Is what I always do is buy both and then return one. You can always exchange for same size if needed and still keep the discount. It's weird too because I got a black and tan pair of patent leather eddies but the black fit much larger. The Tory burch salesman was nice enough to exchange them for the same price in the black tumbled leather. Just liked the more casual look as I don't work or dress up often. Love the black patent though! Saw a nice pair of patent navy revas at Nordstrom you might want to Check out


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Torybri said:


> I've been think about getting a pair of Eddie flats for a long time.  I tried them on several months ago and they've been on my mine ever since.  Comfy right out of the box so no breaking in and the memory foam insole makes me   As well they are just plain and simple adorable flats.  I  broke down and bought myself a pair of black patent ones yesterday



I love these shoes on you! Your pictures kill me, LOL!! They are making me want every single pair of shoes you buy!!


----------



## Torybri

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I love these shoes on you! Your pictures kill me, LOL!! They are making me want every single pair of shoes you buy!!


Thanks, glad you like my pictures. It's nice to see someone else is addicted to Tory Burch flats as much as me. That would be great if you bought all the same shoes, we could go to the shopaholics anonymous meeting together, haha


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Torybri said:


> Thanks, glad you like my pictures. It's nice to see someone else is addicted to Tory Burch flats as much as me. That would be great if you bought all the same shoes, we could go to the shopaholics anonymous meeting together, haha



Haha!! I may definitely need to go to some shopaholics meetings after I get all of the Tory Burch shoes I'm wanting! Love the pictures you take down at foot level, it is a great angle to be able to actually see the shoe in action.


----------



## sunkissedroses

I bought my first pair yesterday and they're extremely comfortable!! =)


----------



## choozen1ne

I have the purple glitter ones and they are insanely comfortable


----------



## Placebo

anyone here who owns lanvin and eddie? i wonder about size comparison!
i wear 37.5 lanvin lambskin , should i go for 37 or 37.5 or even 38 tory burch?


----------



## thegoodswan

TB Eddie flats are my favorites...  They are like wearing socks!


----------



## IfTheShoeFits

Just ordered my second pair, picked up the Kir Royale on sale! My first pair was in patent leather- any tips for protecting the lambskin pair?


----------



## thegoodswan

IfTheShoeFits said:


> Just ordered my second pair, picked up the Kir Royale on sale! My first pair was in patent leather- any tips for protecting the lambskin pair?



Nice!  I love the Kir Royale!  Such a fun shade.  Enjoy!  

Also, I only have the lambskin flats.  I haven't done anything special to them, but I do avoid wearing them in the rain.


----------



## judytmai

I have a black pair of TB flats and they CAN be slippery, however I haven't had the need to add support on the bottom. They're not too slippery.


----------



## luvmylv4eva

thegoodswan said:
			
		

> TB Eddie flats are my favorites...  They are like wearing socks!


Totally agree! I'm crazy for the Eddie flats!


----------



## IfTheShoeFits

thegoodswan said:


> Nice!  I love the Kir Royale!  Such a fun shade.  Enjoy!
> 
> Also, I only have the lambskin flats.  I haven't done anything special to them, but I do avoid wearing them in the rain.




Thanks- I ended up putting Bick-4 Leather conditioner on them & so far so good, no discoloration or anything


----------



## Placebo

and what abour size???


----------



## IfTheShoeFits

Placebo said:


> and what abour size???



In the Eddie I wear the same size as Revas... which is a half size up from my usual size in dress shoes.


----------



## Placebo

thank you


----------



## pavilion

IfTheShoeFits said:
			
		

> Just ordered my second pair, picked up the Kir Royale on sale! My first pair was in patent leather- any tips for protecting the lambskin pair?



I scotch guarded mine and it appears to be working well. I got my first pair in bleach and I wanted to prevent them from getting dirty. I did the same with my bleach Revas from a few seasons ago and it seems to help.


----------



## jackietong

My eddies!!!! For the tan, blue and red i think i got a 9-9.5. The crystal one i got recently size 9. They do tend to stretch so i need to put insoles on my others now... But having tried all brands, lv, prada, tods, chanel, pedro garcia, lanvin but these are by far the comfiest!


----------

